# سؤال عن مفهوم نقطة الندى



## المهندس الأمين (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم............
أرجو من الزملاء من لديه معلومات عن نقطة الندى وأهمية تحديدها أثناء معالجة الغاز الطبيعي .....و ما هي القيم التي تأخذهاا. .........ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
نقطة الندي هي من المؤشرات على وجود الرطوبة في الغاز فكلما اتجهت نقطة الندى الى الموجب زادت نسبة الرطوبة ( الماء ) حيث ان الرطوبة هي من اهم مسببات التآكل في خطوط الغاز واعتقد ان الدرجة التي تشير الى الجفاف التام يجب ان تكون بحدود سالب 80 درجة مئوية , والمقصود من كلمة زادت نقطة الندي اي اصبحت سالب 70 او سالب 60 وهكذا ويستخدم حاليا اجهزة خاصة لقياسها .


----------



## المهندس الأمين (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أستاذ نبيل


----------



## عمراياد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

في المرفقات ان شاء الله تجد ماتريده

بالتوفيق اخي​


----------



## المهندس الأمين (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخ عمر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عمراياد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لاشكر على واجب اخي 
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور أخ عمر على هذه المشاركة المميزة .......


----------

